# Scheisse ist nicht gleich Scheisse...



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

* Scheisse ist nicht gleich Scheisse...


* * Gehirnblutungsscheisse * 
Diese Scheisse hat Elvis gekillt. Sie kommt normalerweise erst dann, wenn man vor lauter Drücken schon abwechselnd rot, grün und blau anläuft. 
* Bierscheisse * 
Eine der schlimmsten, aber auch häufigsten Scheissesorten. Sie tritt am Tag nach der Nacht davor auf. Normalerweise riecht sie gar nicht so schlecht, aber das täuscht. Du besprühst die Schüssel von oben bis unten bis sie aussieht, als sei sie mit einer Schrotladung Oregano beschossen worden und du wunderst dich, wie dein Loch in so viele Richtungen gleichzeitig zeigen kann. Dann stellst du fest, dass das Klopapier alle und weit und breit keine Klobürste in Sicht ist. Passiert auch nur auf fremden Klos. 
* Geisterscheisse * 
Du weisst, dass du geschissen hast. Da ist Scheisse am Klopapier, aber keine Scheisse in der Schüssel. Könnte auch "Torpedoscheisse" gewesen sein, wenn man es plumpsen gehört hätte. 
* Teflonscheisse * 
Kommt so sanft und weich raus, dass man es gar nicht merkt. Keine Spuren auf dem Klopapier. Du musst in die Kloschüssel sehen, um sicherzugehen. 
* Gummischeisse * 
Diese hat die Konsistenz von heissem Teer und hinterlässt widerspenstige Reste in der Kloschüssel. Du wischst dir den Arsch 18 Mal und er ist immer noch nicht sauber. Es endet damit, dass du dir Klopapier in die Unterhosen stopfst, um sie nicht zu versauen. 
* Spätzünderscheisse * 
Du hast dir den Hintern fertig abgewischt und stehst grade auf... als der nächste Schub kommt. 
* Schlangenscheisse * 
Sie ist glitschig, hat die Dicke eines Daumens und ist mindestens 50 cm lang. Hat das Potential zur Torpedoscheisse. 
* Korkenscheisse * 
Auch als "Schwimmer" bekannt: Sogar nach dem dritten Mal spülen ist sie noch da. Oh Gott! Wie wird man sie los? Das Scheissding geht einfach nicht unter. Tritt normalerweise überall auf, nur nicht in der eigenen Wohnung. 
* Wunschscheisse * 
Du sitzt da mit Ameisen in den Därmen. Du schwitzt, lässt ein paar Fürze, tust einfach alles... ausser scheissen. 
* Feuchte-Backen-Scheisse * 
Diese Abart trifft mit hoher Geschwindigkeit schräg auf die Wasseroberfläche auf und spritzt deinen Hintern nass. 
* Zementblock- oder "Oh Gott!"-Scheisse * 
Kurz nach dem Beginn wünschst du dir, du hättest eine örtliche Betäubung bekommen. 
* King Kong- oder Kommodenscheisse * 
Dieser Haufen ist so gross, dass er sich weigert, in der Kanalisation zu verschwinden, bevor du ihn in kleinere Brocken zerlegt hast (ein Kleiderbügel funktioniert hier recht gut). Passiert überall, nur nicht auf dem eigenen Klo.


----------

